# How much did your puppy weigh at check ups????



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

Wendy is 16 weeks old (yesterday) and we are going for our 2nd Vet check tonight... Now at 14 weeks she weighed in at 34 lbs - EVEN. I think she is skinny - having raised GSD's since I was a pup (Really - my first pup I was 3) I remember them all being huskier. I looked at the ever-so-adorable puppy picture thread and all those pups seem thicker than my little Wendy Darling.

She is tall, and a little lanky; her ears are erect most of the time (but the tips do tilt to the right when she is in evil "puppy power" mode); and I don't have any health concerns about her I just worry that she is too thin and too shy. 

Wendy does have worms - she came from a farm and they raise poultry - many different kinds - so she was eating poop freely. The location of the farm is also in Deer/Bear/Fox country..... We did her 2nd dose of deworming meds, perhaps tonight will be dose 3. I think she had round worms, pin worms and hook worms... not really sure - will have to recheck the saved voice mail message.

But, how much did your dogs weigh at the vet checkups?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kopper:
8 weeks - 10 lb
14.5 weeks 30lb 
18 weeks- 40lb
6 1/2 months - 57lb
8 months-- 62lb. SOOO LANKY!
11 months- 71lb. And less lanky than he was at 8 months.

His "little" sister was 40lb at 17 weeks and 53lb at 19 weeks.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Rocket will be 24 weeks tomorrow and we weighed him yesterday..60.7 lbs. He is very lean-looking, everyone always asks me if he's too skinny.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't have access to his records at the moment but remember at 8 weeks he was 10 pounds...he's now 1.5 yrs old and around 67 pounds. I don't expect alot more weight gain but I'm sure he will fill out more.


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Your puppy is the same age as mine (Fenrir turned 16 weeks on monday), I'll weigh her today on our home scales and let you know how heavy she is


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

*Update*

Wendy weighed in at a whopping 38.4 lbs last night. She had more de-worming Meds and the vet said she is a good weight. She is just tall. 

So we gained 4 lbs in 2 weeks. I hope this isn't the standard. If it is... :wild:


----------



## AngusMcGee (Oct 29, 2011)

Angus was 23 lbs at 11 weeks and then 34 lbs at 14 weeks.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Just went to vet yesterday.... just shy of seven months Bailey is 53.4 lbs. He's a little lanky, but filling out nicely. I'm actually surprised he weighs so little.


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Okay, so far for Fenrir (female GSD)-

8 Weeks- 7kgs (15.43lbs)
10 Weeks- 14" (no weigh in)
11 weeks- 9.2kgs (20.28lbs)
14 weeks-12.2kgs (26.89lbs)
16 weeks-14.2kgs (31.30lbs)






WendyDsMom said:


> Wendy weighed in at a whopping 38.4 lbs last night. She had more de-worming Meds and the vet said she is a good weight. She is just tall.
> 
> So we gained 4 lbs in 2 weeks. I hope this isn't the standard. If it is... :wild:


*Wowee!!! *
Post a pic!!!!


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

*Compared to a slightly chubby Bailey!*










Bailey is 8 years old, in good shape and about 75 lbs. Wendy is almost as tall, but ever so skinny!

Good news, worms are gone!


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

She looks a perfect weight! Did she have tall parents?


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

I didn't see Mom, and Dad was 110 lb German Import. He was a tall tank with a broad back. I have a picture of him on my phone. I'll have to upload it.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Who are these people with all these 110lb dogs? I've never seen one.


----------



## DorothyM (Aug 29, 2011)

At 6 weeks he was 4.2 lbs (worms =( )
At 10 weeks he was 12.4 lbs
At 14 weeks he was 24.3 lbs
At 18 Weeks he's now around 32lbs 

He's very tiny compared to others, but what he lacks in size he makes up in personality. =)


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kira is NOT gaining weight, but she's certainly getting LARGER.

I don't get it.

33 lbs at 5 months, and solid as a rock.
20 inches at the withers.

She looks terrific.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

We did the scale thing yesterday... I need to drop a couple of pounds... :blush:BUT to the point - Wendy is 41.4 lbs at 17 weeks. WTF 

So we have 2 lb to week minimum weight gain. This week 3 lbs........


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

8 Weeks- 7kgs (15.43lbs)
10 Weeks- 14" (no weigh in)
11 weeks- 9.2kgs (20.28lbs)
14 weeks-12.2kgs (26.89lbs)
16 weeks-14.2kgs (31.30lbs)

Well I wasn't expecting this when I weighed Fenrir today...
*18 weeks (today) -20.1kgs (44.31lbs)
*That's 6kg (13.22lbs in 2 weeks!!!)Here is a couple of pictures from just now-








And for size comparison (Louie (the cat) is 4.0kg.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

RahRah! He is so handsome! :wub:


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

We did the scale again yesterday... the 10th and Wendy was at a whopping 44lbs..... 

She is 18 weeks today.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Regarding 100# dogs, the dog in my avatar weighs 95-100 in the summer and 100-105 in the winter. Lean and very athletic


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

The pup in this picture is 7.5 months. He weighs 76# and is still growing at the rate of 2-3 #s per week. He still has knobby knees so I assume he still has some growing left.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

In this photo, is Trigger, he is our 110 lb "big brother". He is my old foster pup that my ex-boyfriend adopted. I babysit while he is on Navy reserves or TDY or on a trip somewhere for fun. Wendy was 14 weeks old in this shot - and Trigger is a very TALL boy!">


----------



## Reeves (Dec 6, 2011)

Reeves hasn't had a second weigh in yet. But the day we got him

9 weeks old: 21.6 lbs. I almost died when I picked him up at first. Was not expecting that weight!


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

WendyDsMom said:


> RahRah! He is so handsome! :wub:


*giggle* Thanks- I'll let her know!


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

Fenrir is a girls name??? Sorry, I had no idea. She is a beautiful girl!

I once dated a guy and his name was similar - he was of Cuban decent - so I assumed.... and made fool of myself online.:blush:


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Nah- lol you didn't! 

Fenrir is a mythological beast in the shape of a gigantic male wolf. We liked the name and used it...lol.

I think it sounds more feminine than masculine!


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Gladiator weighed in at 53lbs today - 6 months old!


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

With a name like GLADIATOR - he has to be big to meed the naming requirements. And he is a cutie.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

WendyDsMom said:


> With a name like GLADIATOR - he has to be big to meed the naming requirements. And he is a cutie.


LOL...Thank you!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> Regarding 100# dogs, the dog in my avatar weighs 95-100 in the summer and 100-105 in the winter. Lean and very athletic


Do you remember how big he was at 6 months? Weighed Rocket yesterday and he was 64.2 lbs and he is 6 months officially tomorrow.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

*5 month weigh in*








Wendy is 52 lbs at 5 months. I thought she was slowing down. But this week her food consumption has gone up to 5 cups... 2 c in the AM, 1 c in the afternoon and 2 c in the PM.

She is still slim and trim - she just may be getting taller....

I can't post pics from here - this computer stinks!!!


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_5718 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## marbeen (Dec 16, 2011)

Maxie was 9 weeks last Friday and he was 22 lbs. I expect the next weigh in for him to gain at least 6-9 lbs. He is growing up quickly.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> Do you remember how big he was at 6 months? Weighed Rocket yesterday and he was 64.2 lbs and he is 6 months officially tomorrow.


He weighed about 55# or less, he was tall but extremely thin. He looked like a stegosaurus until well over a year, could see every bone in his back from a distance.


----------



## Skribbles (Jan 11, 2012)

About 14/15 weeks old and currently 23lbs. A bad bout of worms held her back. Packing on about a pound every day or two now.


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

I made a spreadsheet for Walter's weights. Here's what I have for him so far....

Weeks, Weight (lbs) 

7.86, 17.20 lbs
8.57, 17.6 
8.71, 18 
10.00, 21.6 
10.86, 25 
11.57, 26.8 
12.29, 30.2

Can't believe how fast he's changing!


----------



## TheActuary (Dec 17, 2011)

My girl Remy weighed in at 40 lbs at 4 months


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

almost 6 months an 66lbs


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

6 weeks 6 days: 12.9lbs
7 weeks 2 days: 13.4lbs
7 weeks 5 days: 14.0lbs

He's going to be weighed again on Monday. The vet thinks he's a little underweight (he wants Viking to gain 5lbs or so) but acknowledged that most German Shepherds and other large dog breeds are always on the really lean side until they grow up because they grow so fast. I recall when I had my growth spurt as a kid (I went from 4'11 to 5'5 in a year and a half) I was constantly underweight despite eating a ton of food every day. I wonder if he'll have gained weight by Monday :O


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Cooper
8 weeks 3.8kgs / 8.3#
9 weeks 5.0kgs / 11#
11 weeks 8.2kgs/18#
12 weeks 9.6kgs/21.1#


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Woolf at 19 weeks was 16 lbs. when we got him.

He just had his check up and at 16 months he is now 66 lbs. 26 in tall, 28 in long.

He didn't have a good beginning, but once he started getting food he hasn't stopped. 

I should rename him Mr Skinny


----------



## MacyGSD (Dec 22, 2011)

Macy 37lbs at 4 months


----------



## ebar87 (Aug 7, 2011)

Chumlee when I took him to the vet at 4.5 months was 66.6lbs.

Took him to the vet yesterday for a limp he's had for a week now that didnt go away as I had hoped, he weighed in at 101lbs. He's 8.5 months.

As of now, he might be an extra couple pounds over what he would be without his bum leg since I haven't been running him at all for a week. Other than the leg though, vet says he's healthy. I've kept him not super lean, but if anything right where he should be and maybe a hair on the thinner side.


----------



## bowsox88 (Dec 17, 2011)

Chance 10 weeks 24lbs


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

Edit just put him on the scale 71.5 lbs and was 6 months on the 10th


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

chester said:


> Edit just put him on the scale 71.5 lbs and was 6 months on the 10th



Holy smokes! That's one big boy!


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

Weight update for little Walter...

Weeks Old, Weight (lbs)
14.00, 37.0
15.00, 41.2


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

Okay... keeping this going - ON her birthday, 8 Feb 2012 - 

6 months - 58.1 lbs

She was at the vet's office because some game, somewhere left her with a hurt right elbow - she is limping and on some pain meds for the short term. Not x-raying or doing anything drastic - just monitoring because it could be a temporary thing...

she no longer looks puppy-ish to me. Makes me sad.


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Kopper:
> 8 weeks - 10 lb
> 14.5 weeks 30lb
> 18 weeks- 40lb
> ...


Enzo almost exactly mirrors Koppers growth. We get comments about how "small" he is for his age. Most people are apparently used to seeing oversized gsd's these days.


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

Dakota's weight checks...
9 weeks old 15lbs
16 weeks old 35lbs


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Tazor was 30 lbs at 10.5 weeks 
And 40 lbs at 13.5 weeks


----------



## Kesser (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't have his records right now as I'm at work but Vegas was at the vet on Jan 30 - he was about 5.5 months - and he weighed in at 48.5!
Makes me sad that he's growing up but I'm so excited to see him fill out! I may be biased  but he is going to be such a handsome boy!! :wub:


----------



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

Angel was 7 lbs at 7 weeks; weighed her last night and she is 25 lbs at 14 weeks.


----------



## &RIGGS (Nov 30, 2011)

40# on the dot - 16.5 weeks


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Koshka is 14 weeks today, and weighs an even 30 pounds. I can't remember what we was when we hit the vet up a month ago. And I'm too lazy to go look. Heh.


----------



## fishernut (Dec 15, 2011)

Shovel was 45.4 lbs at 16 weeks.
Growing like a weed, he is!
I really miss his fuzzy 18 lb days...


----------



## shaybear07 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi all! Lucas just came back from the Vets and at 19 weeks is 62 lbs...my question is how much should he be eating? We feed him science diet puppy for large breeds.
Thanks


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

8 weeks old - 12 pounds
9 weeks old - 15 pounds
10 weeks old - 18 pounds
12 weeks old - 23 pounds
16 weeks old - 35 pounds

by the way, Nour seems to be really small compared to other shepherds. @[email protected]


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

8 weeks 17.6lb
13 weeks 26.7lb


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

_Crystal_ said:


> 8 weeks old - 12 pounds
> 9 weeks old - 15 pounds
> 10 weeks old - 18 pounds
> 12 weeks old - 23 pounds
> ...


Not that small - my girl is 17 weeks tomorrow and she's only 30lbs.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

_Crystal_ said:


> 8 weeks old - 12 pounds
> 9 weeks old - 15 pounds
> 10 weeks old - 18 pounds
> 12 weeks old - 23 pounds
> ...


 
Rocco must be a munchkin! He's 17 weeks and 2 days and weighs only 29 pounds. And I though he was big.... LOL,:laugh:


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

7.5 weeks old 8#, runt of the litter, (F), 
now 3 yo 90# lean, raw fed


----------



## Zoeys momma (Jan 5, 2012)

Zoey 
8 weeks old 14 lbs
11 weeks old 22 lbs
14 weeks old 32 lbs

I think zoey also is very lanky looking. No stocky look to her. That gsd lanky look

Where we have training- the German show lines look bigger and huskier...
So so so beautiful

Zoey is pretty too...but to me lanky..lol


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

at almost 9 months old (6 days), he is 58lbs as of yesterday


----------



## stoli2003 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Zore at 9 weeks*

Our new pup, Zore was 9 weeks old this week and weighted in at 20.7 lbs.


----------



## Jjgibbs (Feb 1, 2012)

9 weeks - 14.5 lbs
11 weeks - 19 lbs

Is he underweight? The vet did not say anything concerning but reading other posts worries me... :-/


----------



## susangoodrich (Jan 6, 2012)

*Puppy Weight*

My guy Fritz, was 39.4 pounds at 4 months which the vet said he was underweight. 3 weeks later, when we went to the vet for our second set of shots he then weighed 55.2 pounds. He is now 5 months and 15 days old and feels like he has gained another 10 pounds. Vet said he should top out at 100 - 125 pounds !!!! My Big Baby Boy!!:help:


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella...8 months....75.5 lbs


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

Walter lost most of his puppy fur...he's still a stunner!

Weeks Weight (lbs) 
7.86 17.20 
8.57 17.6 
8.71 18 
10.00 21.6 
10.86 25 
11.57 26.8 
12.29 30.2 
13.57 36 
14.00 37 
15.00 41.2 
16.00 43.6 
16.43 44.7 
17.00 47.6


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Kaos - Born 10/31/11
9.5 weeks - 16.7 pounds
14 weeks - 26.6 pounds
15.5 weeks - 29.4 pounds
16 weeks - 30.2 pounds


----------



## danicameier (Oct 11, 2011)

Mac at 6 1/2 months when he was neutered last week was 70 lbs


----------



## Mfd (Jul 11, 2011)

Osah

7 weeks 12.4
8 weeks 14.2
9 weeks 16.6
10 weeks 19.2 
11 weeks 23
12 weeks 25.6
13 weeks 28.6
14 weeks 30.6


----------



## Jeven's Tyde (Feb 1, 2012)

Tyde's Appointment was yesterday, 1 day shy of 10 weeks and he was 20lbs. (not sure if there were oz involved, my daughter took him and just said 20 lbs).

No wonder he feels so heavy when I pick him up! Haha!


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

1st Check Up - 10 pounds 13 ounces - 9 weeks, 4 days.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Juno is 18 weeks: 34lbs (15.5kg)


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

1st at home weigh in - 10 weeks old 2 days on my digital scale.

12 pounds 6 ounces. I'm so happy to see him gaining weight =)


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

1337f0x said:


> 1st at home weigh in - 10 weeks old 2 days on my digital scale.
> 
> 12 pounds 6 ounces. I'm so happy to see him gaining weight =)



2nd at home weigh in - 10 weeks 5 days - He is now 13 pounds 6 ounces.


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Rio*

First weigh in at 9 weeks was 24lbs.


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

Brisco1983 said:


> First weigh in at 9 weeks was 24lbs.


Wow....a big pup! How big was his father?


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Almost 4 1/2 months and 59 lbs


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

15 weeks, 34.4lb


----------



## troy_mia (May 26, 2011)

My puppy weighed 18 lbs at 10.5 week.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

1337f0x said:


> 2nd at home weigh in - 10 weeks 5 days - He is now 13 pounds 6 ounces.


3rd home weigh in - 11 weeks 4 days - 15 pounds 4 ounces


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

*Wendy's back*

OMG These pups are AWESOME!

Okay, Wendy Darling was at the Vets this morning for her 'snipsnip' appointment - and it happens to be her BIRTHDAY! 

So at 7 months - Wendy weight 65.8 lbs.

She still looks too thin to be a GSD - more like a mallinois in body. Hope she starts to fill in soon.


----------



## Jordana (Mar 10, 2012)

Lexi is 5 months, female and 45 lbs is that normal?? First german sheppard for me!


----------



## bowsox88 (Dec 17, 2011)

Chance 4 months 43 big ones


----------



## JillyBean40 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thunder's First Check Up Last Week
Age: 7 Weeks & 3 Days 
Weight: 10.5 lbs


----------



## brandeeno (Jan 3, 2012)

Nala is 14 weeks tomorrow. She is 33lbs


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

WendyDsMom said:


> OMG These pups are AWESOME!
> 
> Okay, Wendy Darling was at the Vets this morning for her 'snipsnip' appointment - and it happens to be her BIRTHDAY!
> 
> ...


GSD's shouldn't carry any more extra weight than a malinois. Yes they have a different body shape but you can assess weight the same on both. Really no breed in my opinion should carry excess weight but some people seem to think it is part of the breed description. For example lab, Newfies and Rottweilers all seem to be breeds that many people think look "to skinny" if they don't have an extra 15 pounds on them (more like 30 pounds extra on the newfies).

When I looked into the daycare at my work the other day I would say 2 dogs were at a healthy weight, 3 or 4 were a little thick and every other dog was well overweight. It was very sad how out of control dogs weight issues have become.

Example of nice athletic and healthy GSD and Malinois. Yes they are working dogs but there is no reason a couch potato dog should have any excess weight on it either. The reason for the red arrows on the GSD is because I am putting together an informative poster on obesity in dogs so I already had that picture done up to show the nice tuck and contour lines around the waist, ribs and hips.


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

Dogs are turning into there American counterparts, over weight. My pup is 11 weeks old now and weighs 27lbs. Yesterday at the store I over heard a man saying I need to feed my dog. As if he is too skinny. The funny thing is that he is big for his age, just a little lanky.


----------



## Caesars Mom (Feb 20, 2012)

Luna at 13 weeks and 4 days: 28.3lbs. She only got a body score of 2. She is too thin. Showing too much rib and has too severe of a cut in at the waist. Vet said she is going to be huge. BIG bones. Her mom was about 75-80lbs lean!!!


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

12 weeks old. he is finally 18lbs. i hope he can gain a bit more this coming week!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Kaos - Born 10/31/11
9.5 weeks - 16.7 pounds
14 weeks - 26.6 pounds
15.5 weeks - 29.4 pounds
16 weeks - 30.2 pounds
19 weeks - 39.4 pounds


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

Clyde said:


> GSD's shouldn't carry any more extra weight than a malinois. Yes they have a different body shape but you can assess weight the same on both. Really no breed in my opinion should carry excess weight but some people seem to think it is part of the breed description. For example lab, Newfies and Rottweilers all seem to be breeds that many people think look "to skinny" if they don't have an extra 15 pounds on them (more like 30 pounds extra on the newfies).
> 
> When I looked into the daycare at my work the other day I would say 2 dogs were at a healthy weight, 3 or 4 were a little thick and every other dog was well overweight. It was very sad how out of control dogs weight issues have become.
> 
> Example of nice athletic and healthy GSD and Malinois. Yes they are working dogs but there is no reason a couch potato dog should have any excess weight on it either. The reason for the red arrows on the GSD is because I am putting together an informative poster on obesity in dogs so I already had that picture done up to show the nice tuck and contour lines around the waist, ribs and hips.


These photos are awesome. Thank you! Wendy is shaped more like the second dog - and she is extremely athletic - and she has the skinny tail, not the typical feathered tail! I feel better. And our Chocolate Lab (that was 20 lbs overweight when I met my hubby - is now considered in premium condition) so I don't like obese dogs either!

We went in to get the stitches removed last night, and she got on the scale for me - 72.5 lbs! I guess the reduced activity after the spay helped fill her out a little bit.

But we are back to power walks and starting to run together this weekend! I need to shed some lbs! We will be working up our activities - I haven't been running in 2 years, so we will take it slow!


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Winter 

8 weeks - 17.6lb
13 weeks - 25.7lb
15 weeks - 34.4lb
18 weeks - 40lb


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Jazmyn

8 weeks - 13.6lb
12 weeks - 25.1lb
16 weeks - 31.3lb
18 weeks - 38.9lb


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella at 9 months-77 lbs


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

*Photo update*

Skinny Minny! Wendy in motion. She looks too skinny to me.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Kaiser was only 8lbs 3oz when he was 7weeks old. He will be 10 weeks old this friday, and I can tell he has gotten a little bigger, but I still feel like he is on the small side (even though his parents were huge, even at a lean weight). He eats about a cup, maybe a cup and a quarter a day in 3 meals. He is active as can be though and seems healthy! We shall see what he weighs at 11ish weeks.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

WendyDsMom said:


> Skinny Minny! Wendy in motion. She looks too skinny to me.


She looks young and lean - perfect weight IMO!


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

Xena is 11 weeks and yesterday our vet said she weighs 27 lbs.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Jasmine was 44.1 pounds yesterday when she went in for her spay surgery. She is 21 weeks old.


----------



## Jeven's Tyde (Feb 1, 2012)

1 day shy of 16wks, and Tyde weighed 36.6 lbs. Approx. He didn't want to stand still on the scale.

He was a good boy there. Saw several other dogs, and with the exception of a few barks while standing, he sat next to me.

So proud of him.


----------



## RMF (Oct 1, 2011)

Deezul is almost 11 months & is 65 lbs.


----------



## chadmonger (Jul 28, 2011)

Just got back from getting the final round of vaccines for Monster. 14 weeks and 26 pounds.


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

just came back from the vet. Steve is a 6 days over 4 months old and weighed in at 49lbs....yikes


----------



## JillyBean40 (Nov 8, 2011)

JillyBean40 said:


> Thunder's First Check Up Last Week
> Age: 7 Weeks & 3 Days
> Weight: 10.5 lbs


Took him again last week at 11 1/2 weeks. He weighed in at 17.6 lbs.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Huxley
8wk = 13.5lbs
9wk = 15lbs
10wk = 18.5lbs
13wk = 27.7lbs

He's quite "skinny" so I'm not worried about that little jump between 10-13 weeks


----------



## Darc (Apr 10, 2012)

Vandog was 6,1 kgs at 7 weeks
10,5 kgs at 11 weeks. 

He's 1 day shy of 13 weeks now and I got to say he's on the heavier side. I'm estimating he's at a wooping 14 or 15 kgs already but i'll update once the vet weights him when I bring him in next month or possibly sooner. He's going to be a pretty big boy , I asked the vet and he estimated at about 40kgs adult weight. 

His best buddy, Maximus, a work line GSD at 9 months weights a wooping 44 kgs(96,8 lbs). He's MASSIVE!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

11 weeks -- 18lbs 3 oz


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Tazor is 4 days shy of 6 mos and 72 lbs.


----------



## jadasmum (Apr 15, 2012)

Jada is 23kg (50.6 lbs) at 21 weeks.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

*9 - almost 10 months*

Wendy is limping again - simply growing pains affecting her front elbows....

While at the Vets picking up yet ANOTHER Rimadyl refil... Plopped her butt on the scale... She is 10 months on the 8th and she weighed in at 71.0 lbs.... 

I don't know how that fits the "grand scale of GSD", but it impressed the heck out of me!:wub:


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Kaos - Born 10/31/11
9.5 weeks - 16.7 pounds
14 weeks - 26.6 pounds
15.5 weeks - 29.4 pounds
16 weeks - 30.2 pounds
18 weeks - 35.2 pounds
19 weeks - 39.4 pounds
20 weeks - 41.8 pounds
21 weeks - 44 pounds
22ish weeks - 46.4 pounds (a few days late getting her on the scales)
23 weeks - 48.4 (2 pounds in 4 days!)
24 weeks - 50 pounds
25 weeks - 52.2 pounds
26 weeks - 54.2 pounds
27 weeks - 55.8 pounds
28 weeks - 56.6 pounds
29 weeks - 58.2 pounds
Side note - She's 23ish inches at withers
30 weeks - 60.2 pounds


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Here's the weight I have tracked for Jake

8 Weeks - 8 pounds
11 Weeks - 17.5 pounds
13 Weeks - 19.6 pounds
17 Weeks - 29.5 pounds
18 Weeks - 31 pounds

We had some major chronic diarrhea issues with Jake and he didn't gain any weight throughout March. We finally have that sorted out and he's growing like a bad weed now! I'm sure he has some catching up to do, but he's looking a lot better these days.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

N Smith said:


> Gladiator weighed in at 53lbs today - 6 months old!


Gladiator is 1 year old today! He is now 73lbs and 26-ish inches to the withers.

Here is a new photo from our recent trip to Alaska!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hunter was a small puppy. We were not expecting his weight at one year old:
26.5" at the withers, 78lbs. Goes to show you that even a small puppy can grow up to be quite large. All bets are off when it comes to growing puppies.


----------



## PaxAndPancho (Apr 7, 2013)

7 months, 73 pounds.. My Pax.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Got Cruz his last parvo shot today just a week over 7 months. We actually got him to sit on the scale for a good accurate weight today. He's a whopping 73lbs. now. He has steadily gained 10 lbs. per month. If this keeps up, he should be over 100 lbs. at around 12months. I don't know when this growth spurt will slow down. He just keeps growing taller and longer. He is as big as my last adult GSD that maxed out around 90 lbs. :shocked:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Ollie is the smallest male I've seen, not saying he's 'the' smallest just the smallest I've come across. 

8 weeks - 15lbs

6 months - low 50's

And now at almost 1 year old he is 69lbs, at the withers is about 25 or 26 inches, can't get him to sit still to get an accurate measurement.


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

Tucker:

7wks 13.5lbs
11wks 27.1lbs
15wks 46.9lbs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaxAndPancho (Apr 7, 2013)

Pax will be 8 months on the 23rd, 78# ! Hope the 10# a month stops here!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hans

10 weeks @ 18 lbs
12 weeks @ 24.5 lbs (at vet check-up/was told Hans was too skinny)
15 weeks @ 35 lbs


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Umm.. let me try to remember:

12 weeks 17.6
16 weeks 27.6
20 weeks 43.0
24 weeks 53.8
9/20/13 64.5 (2 wks shy of 6 months old)


----------

